# Duck



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm going to be in Duck next week with my Daughter's family. (Free trip!) I've only been up that way a couple of times and never had any luck fishing. The beach is just too flat it seems. I'll have my truck so I'll be free to travel. Would you even bother with Carolla or just head south every morning?
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

in the late 70's early 80's i caught the biggest blues i have ever caught in corolla, worth a try


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I know the Outer Banks like the back of my hand. I don't need a map. Been fishing there for over 40 years. My question was whether or not I should waste time fishing north of Duck or head south.


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry Big Brother, that wasn't meant for you.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Could still be some big drum to the north of you,if not piers to the south of you could be a good shot...


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

There have been some deep holes up in carova. Check out TW's fishing reports.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

caniac23 said:


> I know the Outer Banks like the back of my hand. I don't need a map. Been fishing there for over 40 years. My question was whether or not I should waste time fishing north of Duck or head south.


Well, if you can't answer that question, with over 40 years of OBX experience, maybe you better consult your other hand . . . Your reply came across a little "full of yourself" !


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

You're right. I apologize for my rudeness.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

You can drive on the beach at Corolla and then north all the way to the Va line. There are some really nice holes in the Corolla area and Drum were caught last week in Corolla and to the north. Also one of the piers in the khl area reported 50 big drum caught one night this week. So I would try Corolla before going southmoving south, you might be surprised. :fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

caniac23 said:


> You're right. I apologize for my rudeness.


 One of the good guys..  Not many do this,but I appreciate someone that can do this...


----------



## Baygullknotsea (Dec 1, 2011)

*Still drum in corolla to duck area*



caniac23 said:


> You're right. I apologize for my rudeness.


Catching red drum and sharks at night still in corolla. Pups and small trout during day in same area with jigs when water is cleaned up. Tourists are clearing out of area which makes driving beach much easier. Just run beach and mark your favorite holes


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

Good to hear that fish are being caught in Corolla. That would be much more convenient than driving down to Nags Head. I'll definitely try there first. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

caniac23 said:


> You're right. I apologize for my rudeness.



Apology accepted, with no "conditions" . . . Hope you do well on your trip !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> One of the good guys..  Not many do this,but I appreciate someone that can do this...


Well said, Sir !


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm up north right now. Scattered drum, tons of sand tigers, and no bait to be found. Speckled trout were so thick on Monday they kept hitting my drum rigs.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Jennettes pier has been on fire for big drum, check their website.


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you! I'll post some reports from the trip next week.


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

ez2cdave, Looking back on it, seems like I didn't pay much attention to my own signature!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

caniac23 said:


> ez2cdave, Looking back on it, seems like I didn't pay much attention to my own signature!


LOL ! It happens to ALL of us, from time to time . . . No hard feelings - TIGHT LINES ! ! !

Dave


----------

